# Fast Piano improvisations.



## ShatterNote (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know if this is the place to post piano improvisations. But  http://pianosociety.com/new/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4230. What are the pros and cons if it?


----------

